# Farbraum verändern



## brownyfx (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wenn mann sich heute Filme im Kino ansieht, sind sehr häufig die Farben dunkler, kontrastreicher ins bläulichgehend z.B. Gladiator oder Herr der Ringe usw. (auch in der Werbung häufig zu sehen)

Wie bekommt man so was mit normalen Fotos hin, die ich mit PS nachbearbeiten möchte, gibt es dafür Filter oder spielen die Jungs stätig an den Curves bis sie das so hinkriegen. Ich schaffe es leider nicht.

Wenn von euch da jemand Hilfestellung geben kann wäre ich dankbar 

LG


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Hola,

also am einfachsten ist es so. Wenn Du ein Farbbild hast und möchtest es wie ein altes Foto wirken lassen, dann gehst Du einfach auf "Bild" "Einstellungen" "Farbton Sättigung" und klickst färben an, die Sättigung sollte dabei nicht so hoch eingestellt sein, sonst ist es zu grell und schon kannst Du mit den tollsten Farbtönen spielen, so mache ich das zumindest. Hoffe, dass Du das auch so gemeint hast, "Gladiator" hat ja auf dem Cover nur Brauntöne, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Wenn Du was anderes gemeint hast, dann poste es nochmal genauer


----------



## Fey (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wie Das-Em schon gesagt hat, kann man das mit Farbton/Sättigung bewerkstelligen.

Wenn du einigermaßen geschickt im Umgang mit der Gradiationskurve bist, kannst du es auch damit versuchen. Den jeweiligen RGB-Wert nehmen und die Enden der Kurve hoch oder runter ziehen.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie

[edit]
uupppsss....korrigiert 
[/edit]


----------



## brownyfx (15. Dezember 2003)

nein, es soll nicht wie ein altes Bild aussehen.

Wenn ich ein Bild aufnehme werden alle Farben (normalerweise) wie ich sie sehe dargestellt. In Werbe oder Kinofilmen werden aber häufig die Kontraste verstärkt und das Bild bekommt so einen Blau-Schwarz Stich. Es gehört aber wohl noch mehr dazu als den Kontrastregler zu erhöhen und die Luminanz zu verändern. Ich bekomme es leider nicht so hin mit meinen DigiFotos. 

Deshalb meine Frage, ob jemand weis wie die Studios hier arbeiten, damit die Bilder (machmal fast schon chromatisch) wirken.

Ich kann es leider nicht besser ausdrücken, sorry

LG Browny


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fey _
> *Hallo,
> 
> wie Das-Em schon gesagt hat, kann man das mit Farbton/Sättigung bewerkstelligen.
> ...



 Da hat sich wohl ein kleiner Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen, hihi, Gravitationskurve klingt aber auch irgendwie viel cooler als Gradationskurve.

Nichts für ungut


----------



## da_Dj (15. Dezember 2003)

Dazu gibts aber auch schon etliche Tutorials, wie man diesen Farb/Kontrast Effekt herbeizaubert. Da werden dann allerdings nur Layer mit den Veränderungen darübergelegt, was ich für sinnvoller halte, da du es besser editieren kannst


----------

